# Big Ole Frog Bass.



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I started out the day with a couple 12-15" fish and then this 21.75" hog blew up my frog and missed. My heart about beat out of my chest because she way all the way out of the water the first strike and then I paused it and twitch twitch POW she inhaled my popper frog coming out of the water again. What a battle through thick weeds and shorline cover. My personal best frog bass what a thick beast.














she absolutely choked it. You can see why this 7 acre pond is full of these beasts in this next photo of the southern tip. Duck weed and milfoil= monster bass


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

just got another toad this one is a little skinnier but still a beast just over 20.5 this one liked this tree


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats, that is a beast!!


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice bass, catching big fish on top water frogs is my favorite.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, 2 fish over 20" that quick. Those are nice fish and sure fun to get topwater bites. Go get some more!

(side note: I am envious as i sit at my desk.... _working_. Looks like a nice little hidden lake and just about perfect weather.)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Wow, 2 fish over 20" that quick. Those are nice fish and sure fun to get topwater bites. Go get some more!
> 
> (side note: I am envious as i sit at my desk.... _working_. Looks like a nice little hidden lake and just about perfect weather.)


That was a very fun morning but I had to leave shortly after catching my second big fish. I have a lot of school work to do but I wanted to take advantage of a nice morning and fish for a couple hours.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Couple of brutes! Nothing more exciting than to see a big gaping hole come through those weeds! If that doesn't get your heart pumping, nothing will! Congrats!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Great!!!!! Looks like an awesome spot you got there!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice one. And man, she wanted that frog!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice one. And man, she wanted that frog!


It was one of those bites you will never forget. The large pond I was fishing has a ton of trees lining the bank and it is tough sledding trying to fish it. I had to leave my casting gear in the truck and use my spinning outfit. When she gobbled up my frog I was patient before setting the hook. I knew it was a big fish and I wasn't about to set the hook too early. It just so happens she bit at the end of my cast. I had a ton of line out and a ton of obstacles in my way. I can not say enough good things about the Carbon Lite series of rods from Bass Pro and the Second Generation Abu Garcia Revo SX. The only down side is that neither one are American made. I own a lot of BPS rods and they are all exceptional. The only rod I personally like more is my mossy back and it costs about three times as much.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We hit the local flow today, and again, lots of action, but all but one short fish. Put 21 in the boat, only one keeper caught on an Ole Monster worm. The big ones are there, but have been eluding us as of late.
Did talk today to the biologist that weighed the 16 pound, eight ounce state record fish swimming in the lake. He said she was a very healthy fish, didn't have that "old fish" look about her at all. He wouldn't say where she was taken and released...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a giant bass. The growing season in Ohio is too short for that type of hog. Good luck catching that beast. You may need to throw giant swim baits and hope to get a bite or two. I mean big baits. It is hard to fish for just monsters but it maybe worth a couple trips. I couldn't imagine catching a bass that large.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I've had some real big ones on there over the years. My biggest five were 9lbs 3 oz, 8lbs 10 oz, 8lbs 7oz and two exactly 8lbs. But I have lost fish I know for a fact were eleven or better. Sometimes we use big baits like Zoom's Magnum lizard and Ole Monster worm. I assume you're talking about big baits like they use in the California lakes.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Remember this? From California.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...blafrE_w/RK=0/RS=hI_d9vjVUuzUu5VXbn5oAsv1KU4-


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya those bass are stupid big. Large baits like that may catch you that 16lb behemoth


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are very healthy Big Bass! Good Going! Ya might catch a bigger one outta there! Maybe a 10lb.'er? Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The mouth on that 1st one is bucket for sure. Wow, love me a frog bass.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> The mouth on that 1st one is bucket for sure. Wow, love me a frog bass.


Here is a different picture of the second one







not shabby


----------

